# WWE Releases Enzo Amore after being accused of rape



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 23, 2018)

From Wrestling Inc

WWE has officially announced the release of WWE Cruiserweight Champion Enzo Amore. Below is their full announcement:




WWE has come to terms on the release of Eric Arndt (Enzo Amore).




The release comes after Enzo was accused of rape earlier this week. WWE suspended him on Monday, noting that they have zero tolerance for matters involving sexual harassment or sexual assault. Things must have changed between that announcement and today as he has been released.

As noted, a woman filed a police report with Phoenix Police, alleging that Enzo raped her on October 19th, 2017 at 401 West Clarendon Avenue, which is The Clarendon Hotel & Spa. You can read our report on the accuser at this link.

Stay tuned for updates on the status of the WWE Cruiserweight Title. Enzo was scheduled to defend against Cedric Alexander at Sunday's _WWE Royal Rumble_ pay-per-view.

_Nick Poulimenakos contributed to this article._

*UPDATE:
7:15pm EST Update: Enzo has denied the accusations through a statement from his lawyer. Read the statement by clicking here.

As noted, WWE has fired Enzo Amore after a woman accused him of raping her back in October 2017 at a hotel in Phoenix, Arizona. WWE originally announced Enzo's suspension on Monday but later released him less than 24 hours later. The Phoenix Police are investigating the case and were first notified back in October after being called to a local hospital to file a police report.

TMZ spoke with Enzo's accuser, who has been identified as Philomena Sheahan, who gave them permission to publish her name and show her face.

Sheahan says she repeatedly told Enzo to "back off and leave her alone" but he refused to stop. Sheahan alleges that Enzo was hitting on her hard in a Phoenix hotel room, at The Clarendon Hotel & Spa, on October 19th, adding that she tried to slow him down, saying, "I want to get to know you first."

Sheahan alleges that Enzo ignored consent and became very aggressive, ripping off Sheahan's tights and raping her in various parts of the hotel room.

"I said 'no' countless times," Sheahan said. "I just kept saying 'No.'"

Sheahan said she was crying as she begged Enzo to stop but he threw her on a bed instead, and then hit her so hard that she passed out. She claims Enzo continued to restrain her and continued with the sexual assault.


She also claims that Enzo was still there when she woke up the next morning and that he laughed at her when she asked for her clothes.

Attempts to reach Enzo for comments were unsuccessful. He has been quiet on social media since the allegations hit the media on Monday, except for a re-tweet of comedian Jeff Ross roasting WWE Superstars in a video for RAW 25.

Above is video of Sheahan talking to TMZ about the alleged assault. There is some graphic language used in the video.

Damn I'm gonna miss saying   S-A-W-F-T 




UPDATE: HOLD EVERYTHING FOLKS!
*


----------



## MichiS97 (Jan 23, 2018)

It'll be interesting to see how this develops. Especially if he's proven innocent, though, honestly, I can see those allegations being true. His money and fame went way up in his head.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 23, 2018)

MichiS97 said:


> It'll be interesting to see how this develops. Especially if he's proven innocent, though, honestly, I can see those allegations being true. His money and fame went way up in his head.


Whats gonna happen to Big Cass? 
Will Enzo Amore ever come back?
Will Neville return in time for the royal rumble?

Find out next time on DRAGON BALL Z


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 24, 2018)

Update on First post 

Yesterday was Raw 25 he wore this shirt last night


----------



## 330 (Jan 24, 2018)

Was it really necessary to sack him before the investigation is concluded? If he did it, kick his ass. If he didn't do it, what are they going to do? Hire him again? I don't think so.


It's disturbing how an accusation can get you fired.


----------



## MichiS97 (Jan 24, 2018)

330 said:


> Was it really necessary to sack him before the investigation is concluded? If he did it, kick his ass. If he didn't do it, what are they going to do? Hire him again? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> It's disturbing how an accusation can get you fired.


From what I've heard he was fired because he knew that there was an investigation going on against him but left the company in the dark about it.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 24, 2018)

So I guess during that rape, if it indeed happened, he was not SAWFT.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 24, 2018)

330 said:


> Was it really necessary to sack him before the investigation is concluded? If he did it, kick his ass. If he didn't do it, what are they going to do? Hire him again? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> It's disturbing how an accusation can get you fired.




We live in this retard rape hysteria culture.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 24, 2018)

Again, wasn't the accusation that caused it, but him withholding it and before this just being a dick in general backstage. Straw that broke the camels back.

Rich Swann was arrested on suspicion of kidnap & battery and WWE just put out the normal statement of zero tolerance for domestic abuse, but he was not released, just suspended until it plays out. Enzo is released for keeping it quiet and not informing WWE. First they heard of it, was apparently when asked for comment.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 24, 2018)

Update in OP big news


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 25, 2018)

In this place and time, anybody can be accused of sexual assault and rape, see the Shane Dawson case as an example. They just take jokes
out of context. I'm not defending him though. My point is, if the accused one is found innocent, then the accusers should be penalized.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 25, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> In this place and time, anybody can be accused of sexual assault and rape, see the Shane Dawson case as an example. They just take jokes
> out of context. I'm not defending him though. My point is, if the accused one is found innocent, then the accusers should be penalized.


She said she was doing crack in the text so thats one


----------



## Viri (Jan 31, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> In this place and time, anybody can be accused of sexual assault and rape, see the Shane Dawson case as an example. They just take jokes
> out of context. I'm not defending him though. My point is, if the accused one is found innocent, then the accusers should be penalized.


If I ever go back to college, which I will be this year, I'm scared to death about banging any females there. I'm too scared of getting accused of rape, lol.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 31, 2018)

Allegations.. Accusations... There's NO GOD DAMNED CONVICTION. Get your heads out of your asses before you fire someone for some stupid ass reason? "No-tolerance" doesn't mean act on the first accusation. My god...


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 31, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Allegations.. Accusations... There's NO GOD DAMNED CONVICTION. Get your heads out of your asses before you fire someone for some stupid ass reason? "No-tolerance" doesn't mean act on the first accusation. My god...


Sorry he got released because he didn't tell Vince/WWE about the investigation back in October and this was his final strike because he was already kicked from the locker room

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...ponds-to-being-kicked-out-of-wwe-locker-room/
forgot what else he did


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 31, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Sorry he got released because he didn't tell Vince/WWE about the investigation back in October and this was his final strike because he was already kicked from the locker room
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...ponds-to-being-kicked-out-of-wwe-locker-room/
> forgot what else he did


They still suspended him after hearing about the allegation..


----------

